# I think he still has worms



## mylilgirls (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep, I think booker still has worms, he has a foul smell and I mean foul smell coming from his hind-end, he is still itchy to, ( pin worms? ) His stools are good and I have not seen any worms. He was treated for worms a month ago when he was rescued, I treated him about 10 days ago with a dose for 50lbs I didnt want to give him to much... I dont think i gave him enough. would it be ok to give him a larger dose? This is a pic from a few days ago





He is 4 to 5 months old @ near 50lbs, What size dose should I treat him with?

I will get it tomorrow

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Marty (Sep 19, 2009)

Just my humble opinon. He does look wormy and that belly can also be sand and ulcers so I would treat him for all three.

Is this little guy weaned? How tall is he? Try a 5 day thingy of Safeguard. You can't over dose that stuff if you make a mistake, that's why they call it Safe guard I guess. I'd get him on something for sand as well. There's plenty of things available on the market that are easy to use, try Sand Clear but be sure you do not deviate one bit from the directions, except to lower the dosage to suit his weight. Last but not least, I would put him on something for ulcers. Oh, and a good bath would be good. He might have some kind of mites going on so check his body real closely


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 19, 2009)

What did you worm in with???


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 19, 2009)

Marty said:


> Just my humble opinon. He does look wormy and that belly can also be sand and ulcers so I would treat him for all three.
> Is this little guy weaned? How tall is he? Try a 5 day thingy of Safeguard. You can't over dose that stuff if you make a mistake, that's why they call it Safe guard I guess. I'd get him on something for sand as well. There's plenty of things available on the market that are easy to use, try Sand Clear but be sure you do not deviate one bit from the directions, except to lower the dosage to suit his weight. Last but not least, I would put him on something for ulcers. Oh, and a good bath would be good. He might have some kind of mites going on so check his body real closely



Hi

Yes he was taken from his mon at lest 2 months ago, While he was with his old owner, There were a total of 12 taken, I bought 2 of them. I have had him for under 4 weeks and he has had 5 baths, he was covered in rain rot. I tried a few things that did not work so the vet gave me bedadine to put on him & leave it on for 10 min., he told me to do it every 3 to 4 days. So that cant be the best for his coat, but it has the rin rot just about gone after 2 weeks. I am going to the feed store in a bit & I will pic up some stuff for sand & ulcers ( if they have it ). Oh he is 24 - 25 inches tall.

Thank You for the info


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 19, 2009)

He looks to be more than 50 lbs. If you give less than the recommended dosage you are actually not helping. IMHO I think you could treat him for 100 lbs. and be fine. And safeguard, as recommended earlier for a 5 day course would probably be a good thing right now. (You could get a vet involved to make sure it is done correctly the first time!)


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 19, 2009)

He sure looks dwarfish to me. His belly could look really big also because he has no back. He is really "squashed" length wise. His head and neck aren't right at all either. I don't mean to put him down but he might have other issues also. Can you bring a stool sample to your Vet to see how his worm load is?? He's sure lucky to have you.


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 19, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> He looks to be more than 50 lbs. If you give less than the recommended dosage you are actually not helping. IMHO I think you could treat him for 100 lbs. and be fine. And safeguard, as recommended earlier for a 5 day course would probably be a good thing right now. (You could get a vet involved to make sure it is done correctly the first time!)


There is a vet involed, this is his 3rd worming, We can pick him up ( we had to at 1st ) and if I can, he cant be over 50lbs. I did just treat him with Bimectin ( ivermectin ) paste 1.87% and a dose for 100lbs. My feed store did not have safe choice.


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 19, 2009)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> He sure looks dwarfish to me. His belly could look really big also because he has no back. He is really "squashed" length wise. His head and neck aren't right at all either. I don't mean to put him down but he might have other issues also. Can you bring a stool sample to your Vet to see how his worm load is?? He's sure lucky to have you.


Dwarfish???? No one has said that before, not even the vets. Maybe the pic??? so here is a pic the day he came to us,

He was removed along with others, they were living off of tree bark, he is/was under weight with worms bad. They wormed him when he was removed and told me that he passed alot of worms, I have not seen any... But with the but itching, foul small from his hind end & ( since talking with the vet a bit ago ) a yellow discharge from his but seems to all point to pin worms. So we will see.





This is a different pic from a few day's ago, he is chewing, his mouth & bit are stright





He is our Booker, no matter what.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 19, 2009)

If he were mine, I would be treating him with sand clear for the next week. And then in about 2-3 weeks I would worm him with a pyrantel pamoate wormer. Since you said he was just wormed with Ivermecterin.

Also in the meantime a good high protein feed like Equine Jr or something similar would be good. And alfalfa hay.

And I would also be giving him some Probios because all of this could make his tummy upset or stress him out.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, just adding my 2 cents worth. Marty and Muffntuff gave good advice. If you can get the 5 day double dose (Fenbendazole, brand name Safeguard) to target the encysted small strongyles.

What I really wanted to tell you is that the Betadine scrub is so harmless you could bathe them every day if NEEDED. It will kill a lot of skin bacteria. It is gentle and I use it religously for every animal I adopt, rescue, purchase. It also brings out that red sheen if they colored in that direction. What all has your vet suggested? You will find a lot of good information on here from experienced mini owners. I have found they know more in certain situations than my vets by experience.

Your little guy looks adorable to me. He just simply looks miserable from too early weaning and the neglect he suffered. Please keep us posted and updated with pictures too! Becky


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 19, 2009)

cretahillsgal said:


> If he were mine, I would be treating him with sand clear for the next week. And then in about 2-3 weeks I would worm him with a pyrantel pamoate wormer. Since you said he was just wormed with Ivermecterin.
> Also in the meantime a good high protein feed like Equine Jr or something similar would be good. And alfalfa hay.
> 
> And I would also be giving him some Probios because all of this could make his tummy upset or stress him out.


Purina Omolene 300 Growth & Purina Enrich 32, Our hay is Good orchard grass mix ( goes with the enrich 32 ) I will try to get some of that sand clear, The place near me does not have any thing for sand they sell basic feed ( thats why I drive 1/2 for feed )

Thanks a bunch


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 19, 2009)

rubyviewminis said:


> Hi, just adding my 2 cents worth. Marty and Muffntuff gave good advice. If you can get the 5 day double dose (Fenbendazole, brand name Safeguard) to target the encysted small strongyles.
> What I really wanted to tell you is that the Betadine scrub is so harmless you could bathe them every day if NEEDED. It will kill a lot of skin bacteria. It is gentle and I use it religously for every animal I adopt, rescue, purchase. It also brings out that red sheen if they colored in that direction. What all has your vet suggested? You will find a lot of good information on here from experienced mini owners. I have found they know more in certain situations than my vets by experience.
> 
> Your little guy looks adorable to me. He just simply looks miserable from too early weaning and the neglect he suffered. Please keep us posted and updated with pictures too! Becky



Hi

The vet is the one who told me to use bedadine, Yea he should not of bin taken from his mom, That lady had no heart, she sold his mom at a sale, because she was sick ( like the rest of them she had ) and thought she was going to die. She also sold another mare who had a filly that only has 2 teeth she had to be iv'ed by the time my friend got her. Well I say they were rescued, they were. My friend and another friend went to her home and after seeing what was going on they bought a total of 12 just to get them out of there all were sick or founder & to young with no mom, But he is a sweetie, I spend as much time with him as I can, a few day's after I got him, I had to have the vet out again because his stifles were sticking so we have to walk him as much as we can up hills. I will keep every one posted

Thanks to all


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 19, 2009)

Mylilgirls, don't feed the Enrich 32 AND Omoline 300. One or the other, and Omoline 300 would be best. I feed Enrich 32 only with very good meadow/Timothy mix grass hay. I did a lot of research on Purina products, in particular the ration balancers. At this point and at his index of health at this point and all he has been through keep it simple. You can research *ration balancers* on this forum and it will come up with lots of info especially my previous post on balancers and measurements. Give him time to adjust, the probiotic paste Probios is very good, another little item I use with wormings, stress, after anitbiotic use ect. They also have the dehydrated probiotics, Opti-(something). You can go online and order too. JMHO Good luck!


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 19, 2009)

rubyviewminis said:


> Mylilgirls, don't feed the Enrich 32 AND Omoline 300. One or the other, and Omoline 300 would be best. I feed Enrich 32 only with very good meadow/Timothy mix grass hay. I did a lot of research on Purina products, in particular the ration balancers. At this point and at his index of health at this point and all he has been through keep it simple. You can research *ration balancers* on this forum and it will come up with lots of info especially my previous post on balancers and measurements. Give him time to adjust, the probiotic paste Probios is very good, another little item I use with wormings, stress, after anitbiotic use ect. They also have the dehydrated probiotics, Opti-(something). You can go online and order too. JMHO Good luck!


Ok no more Enrich 32 in his Omoline 300, I was only putting in maybe 1oz with his Omoline 2 times a day. I did that because.. Down the road he will be on that like the others & I was just going to slowly get there. I will hold off and only give Omoline 300. I am giving him 7 oz.( weighed on a scale ) 2 times a day, Please let me know if you think that is to little or to much

Thanks a bunch


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 19, 2009)

Yup, that first picture doesn't do anything for him! Sorry I called him "dwarfish". You have to admitt, his neck looks horribly short and his head looks like it has the "dome" forhead. The other pictures are much better!!!! Worms can be stubborn!! Sounds like your on the right track and will have him healthy in no time!!!!! He is a cutie for sure!!!!!!


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 19, 2009)

Well the Omolene 300 is around 16% protein. Have you had your hay tested for protein and calcium/phosphorus? That would be nice to know. I don't feed anything under 16% for the first year after weaning, has made a huge difference in feed program for foals - 1 year.

If he weighs around 50 lbs. (I would guess a bit more by now, if you can still lift him, I would weigh yourself first and then pick him up and weigh the two of you together, or take him into the vet clinic and put him on the dog scale.) Then 7 oz. twice a day should be good for feed.

How much hay are you feeding?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 19, 2009)

Good idea for weighing as little as he still is to weigh yourself on a scale and then him. Also the mini horse info pages on the home page have two good calculations for estimating weight. I tried them both several times and they came very close to what the vet's scale for doggies was. All three would give you a good idea to use for anything passing his little lips! The Omoline should have some weight

recommendations. Let me find my printouts.......yes, 1 lb per day of the 300 with 0.6 lbs hay which is roughly a little more than 1/2 lb. That is the recommendation for their miniature horses, and at a 60lb weanling. Now the Purina Equine Jr. is a complete feed and they recommend 1.9 lbs daily with hay. I think you are on the right feeding track. And once the initial bathing, worming, probiotic, and whatnots are poured in and on him, LOL, start a sand clear. This is because he probably picked at dirt being hungry and feeling bad. Everything gradually is key, but if your like me you want to run out and start *doctoring all at once* and have a friend who wakes up looking healthy and happy. Brushing would give him gratification, help his haircoat, and lets him know he has a grooming buddy. Your on the right track, just slowly increase his Omoline over 7 days and watch his poo. You could probably give him a little more hay if judging hard. My hay is fine and 1/2 lb is so little it is hard to imagine, a large handful. That is why I have a very puffy 2 year old out there. I didn't weigh the new batch of hay.

One bag of the Omoline 300 will last a long time, if it were me I would keep hin on it for 12 to 18 months, then gradually change to Enrich 32. It really adds a topline and gives them all they need after the first year. I was surprised, even my big 2 year old mustang looked better and filled out on top, finally! I also use pellets Timothy/alfalfa blend to mix in the Enrich 32 or meds/supplements if that comes up. Some people use oats. I also use flax, human kind I grind because I can't find the other. And BOSS was something else I learned about on here. Never heard of it before, when I found out that BOSS stood for black oil sunflower seeds, I thought REALLY? I got a 50lb bag at Wal mart for very little and my big horses and the older minis love it and it makes their coats look great. But it adds weight to mine if I feed too much. Big horses get 1 cup daily. So ..... a lot to digest. Good Luck!!!


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 20, 2009)

If this is a case of worm belly, how long after I give the wormer will I see him pass worms?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't answer that, but my first weanling had a belly, and like most people new to minis, I kept cutting back, then I realized he needed more protein than he was getting, and a hay belly is pretty normal from grass hay in minis. Lots of people write on here asking how to get rid of it, I believe those who show feed more of concentrated and complete feeds with exercise programs to streamline their show horses. Search "The Best of..." and you should get lots of answers.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Sep 20, 2009)

when I see a belly like that, my first question is- what are you feeding? the belly looks like an malnorished baby(bloated stomach) as you've seen rescue groups on tv for. He needs more and the 'right' nutrition. I saw 6+ horses at the last show look like this and then I saw what they were feeding. ugh. Start from the beginning and go from there. one little medicine isnt going to cure him and let a vet look at him, could be something else going on in there too. But you need to change your feeding program. when I got Jr( my yearling) he looked horrible, pot belly, ugly dull coat. So for example- Twice a day- my yearling is getting one cup dry beet pulp(soaked), 2 cups crimped oats, 6 oz alfalfa cubes, 1/4 cup Enrich 32, daily wormer, 6cc body builder and a handful of loose nice grass hay.. he is a bit chunky at the moment, but he has a 13 hr drive to World in a couple days and he will drop about 10 lbs during the trip.






I just had to say this, I think when I was scanning down, I saw you said you were using Omolene? then build him up to- use 2-3 cups Omolene , 1/4 cup Enrich 32, 2 cups crimped, rolled oats.(just a runned over oat). 6-8 oz alfalfa hay or better yet cubes, you can weigh them. and start with a cup of beet pulp and move him up to 1 1/2 cups beet pulp measured dry, but soak it. do this gradual change in about 5-7 days, write it down so you know what the schedule looks like and get him on a daily wormer, it looks expensive at first, but a healthy horse is a happy horse and a lot less trips to the vet. Another thing, people will say - well this isnt a show horse- so then what, you are supoose to feed them crap, do attorneys and doctors eat different high quality foods than a blue collar worker, NO, we all must eat healthy, no matter what you do.

Once you get him where he needs to be, you will see what needs to be cut back from there, but better to have a little chunky than malnourished. Good Luck


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 20, 2009)

MinisOutWest said:


> when I see a belly like that, my first question is- what are you feeding? the belly looks like an malnorished baby(bloated stomach) as you've seen rescue groups on tv for. He needs more and the 'right' nutrition. I saw 6+ horses at the last show look like this and then I saw what they were feeding. ugh. Start from the beginning and go from there. one little medicine isnt going to cure him and let a vet look at him, could be something else going on in there too. But you need to change your feeding program. when I got Jr( my yearling) he looked horrible, pot belly, ugly dull coat. So for example- Twice a day- my yearling is getting one cup dry beet pulp(soaked), 2 cups crimped oats, 6 oz alfalfa cubes, 1/4 cup Enrich 32, daily wormer, 6cc body builder and a handful of loose nice grass hay.. he is a bit chunky at the moment, but he has a 13 hr drive to World in a couple days and he will drop about 10 lbs during the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen the reply's? or just a few? I am feeding him, Omolene 300 ( per the vet ). He was a rescue, I have had him for going on 4 weeks, he along with the others were starved, covered in rain rot & loaded with worm's. He was vet checked after they got him out of there. I have had my vet out to see him to ( 2 times so far ). I try to reply to everyone and thank them for there in put. But I feel if you dont read up on the thread and reply as you did, it is unfair & I will leave it at that.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Sep 20, 2009)

i am not trying to come across wrong, I am just trying to reply from what I see on the very first post. I am trying to help you the quickest way possible, I want all the little mini horses out there to have happy healthy lives. why do you think I was sharing what I use and have used on little guys like yours? this is why I think I am going to stop replying on this website and start my own for people who show minis. if this is how I get a thanks, then so be it. I am outta here.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 20, 2009)

To answer your question about how long it will take to see worms after you give the dewormer--I can't say for sure about all dewormers, but when I give ivermectin I will see worms approximately 24 hours later.


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 20, 2009)

MinisOutWest said:


> i am not trying to come across wrong, I am just trying to reply from what I see on the very first post. I am trying to help you the quickest way possible, I want all the little mini horses out there to have happy healthy lives. why do you think I was sharing what I use and have used on little guys like yours? this is why I think I am going to stop replying on this website and start my own for people who show minis. if this is how I get a thanks, then so be it. I am outta here.



I am posting the PM she sent right after she wrote this

ipsmenu.register( "post-member-7614", '', 'popmenubutton-new', 'popmenubutton-new-out' );

ipsmenu.register( "post-member-7614", '', 'popmenubutton-new', 'popmenubutton-new-out' ); [SIZE=8pt]*your little horse*, Today, 10:00 AM[/SIZE] 



[SIZE=8pt]Totally Addicted[/SIZE]















Group: Member

Posts: 600

Member No.: 7614

Joined: 8-October 07

I was not trying being rude - & I think you need to re read your reply to me or may be read the post ( any post for that matter ) in a whole not just parts before you reply. When you say things like

"one little medicine isnt going to cure him and let a vet look at him"

"Another thing, people will say - well this isnt a show horse- so then what, you are supoose to feed them crap, do attorneys and doctors eat different high quality foods than a blue collar worker, NO, we all must eat healthy, no matter what you do."

You should be sure that they fit before you say it. I was not asking for One little medicine to fix him, I am not trying to fix him with out a vet eather, Had you read the entire post you would have know that,

I feed them all good Quality feed - as I have named before

Vet has seen him 2 times just since I have had him, and my farrier has also trimmed him.

and if that is being wrapped up in a special world so be it, I wouldnt change a thing.

[SIZE=8pt]



[/SIZE]

thanks for being rude- I was only trying to help, people like you are why we no longer want to participate on this 'know-it-all' board. you should go back and read my entire post, I got a phone call and had to repost new stuff. but since you are so wrapped up in your special world, guess it doesnt matter, you have it all figured out. [SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]



[/SIZE]


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 20, 2009)

Minimor said:


> To answer your question about how long it will take to see worms after you give the dewormer--I can't say for sure about all dewormers, but when I give ivermectin I will see worms approximately 24 hours later.



Thank you, I have bin checking & checking & so far I have found nothing, it will be 24 hours soon. So we'll see

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Marty (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd like to commend you for being such a good horse owner. My gosh you have only had this little one for 4 weeks and you have done so much to tend to his needs. Ripped from his mama at only 2 months is criminal and there you are picking up the pieces. This little guy is going to end up being a swan, not an ugly duckling or a dwarf of any kind in my humble opinion because of your loving care. In your pictures, he's hairy, butt high, not standing worth a crap all underneath himself so no one should be judging him at this point, just address the belly like you wanted. I can't wait to see him when its all said and done. I do think you will need to tweak your feeding program but just take one day at a time, go slowly with any and all changes. Please do address ulcers and get him on ulcer medication. There is no doubt in my mind, feeble as it is, that ulcers are present under the stressful conditions he went through already in his little short life and that is also is another reason for that belly of his. Congratulations on the purchase of your little boy and best wishes and much luck and success with him. You're a doll and so is he.


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 20, 2009)

Marty said:


> I'd like to commend you for being such a good horse owner. My gosh you have only had this little one for 4 weeks and you have done so much to tend to his needs. Ripped from his mama at only 2 months is criminal and there you are picking up the pieces. This little guy is going to end up being a swan, not an ugly duckling or a dwarf of any kind in my humble opinion because of your loving care. In your pictures, he's hairy, butt high, not standing worth a crap all underneath himself so no one should be judging him at this point, just address the belly like you wanted. I can't wait to see him when its all said and done. I do think you will need to tweak your feeding program but just take one day at a time, go slowly with any and all changes. Please do address ulcers and get him on ulcer medication. There is no doubt in my mind, feeble as it is, that ulcers are present under the stressful conditions he went through already in his little short life and that is also is another reason for that belly of his. Congratulations on the purchase of your little boy and best wishes and much luck and success with him. You're a doll and so is he.


Thanks Marty

I ordered Sand Secret, it should be here monday ( I hope ) What type of ulcer med do you use? Still waiting to see if he passes any worm's.. so far none that I can find.

well off to the barn

Thanks again


----------



## Miniv (Sep 20, 2009)

Your little guy is not a dwarf, IMO.

However, he is in a lot of discomfort and obviously has health issues. I'm glad YOU got him and are aware and willing to handle them.

I do think you need a vet to be involved here. And I agree that he has more than one issue happening.

My guess is similar to what's been listed already......1. Worms.....2. Ulcers......3. Diet.

Bless you for being his caretaker. If nothing bad happens between now and a year from now, I'd love to see how he looks then.


----------



## Marty (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.allivet.com/GastroGard-Rx-p/100...CFYNg2godFBJraQ

I used Gastroguard with wondeful results for about 40 days. When I used it, it was a RX I had to get through my vet, not sold on the counter. Gastroguard gets rid of ulcers that are already there unlike some other ulcer meds that are only a preventitive.


----------



## Annabellarose (Sep 21, 2009)

I just wanted to add, as the owner of a dwarf, that he is NOT a dwarf.

I think that he has come very far in a very short time and that you and he are doing very well. Thank you for "rescuing" him and thank you for trying to educate yourself and for trying to care for him properly!

I am noticing more and more that there are A LOT of people that regularly post on the forum that only read the original post (often referred to as the OP) of a topic and do not read any of the previous replies before they post their reply and I think that is sad for them because they are missing out on a lot. They might see that what they are going to post has already been posted and/or they might actually learn something themselves from reading what has already been posted by others. I do not reply to a topic before I read what everyone has contributed up to that point and I have learned so much from what everyone has to offer.


----------



## mylilgirls (Sep 21, 2009)

Annabellarose said:


> I just wanted to add, as the owner of a dwarf, that he is NOT a dwarf.
> I think that he has come very far in a very short time and that you and he are doing very well. Thank you for "rescuing" him and thank you for trying to educate yourself and for trying to care for him properly!
> 
> I am noticing more and more that there are A LOT of people that regularly post on the forum that only read the original post (often referred to as the OP) of a topic and do not read any of the previous replies before they post their reply and I think that is sad for them because they are missing out on a lot. They might see that what they are going to post has already been posted and/or they might actually learn something themselves from reading what has already been posted by others. I do not reply to a topic before I read what everyone has contributed up to that point and I have learned so much from what everyone has to offer.


Thank You, and eather way Not a dwarf or a dwarf it would not change a thing, I enjoy him ( & my other rescues ) as pets & the reward is seeing one taken from a not so good place & making them happy & better. Thank your for the words on reading a post before you reply. If it is based on the one I think I think it is, I also had to block her from PM'ing me. Oh well, no biggie - I have found a place to get great info. from some who have bin there done that along with SOME GREAT SUPPORT

Thank You To ALLL


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 22, 2009)

Im very glad you put this post up because I have been following it like a hawk. I too have a 5 month old that looks exactly like yours to the T. I had to wean her at 3 months old because her dam was a walking rack of bones. Shortly after she started to grow a huge belly and just was not herself no more in personality. Ive wormed her, gave her yogurt, fresh new hay, and no change. So I got a stronger wormer to use in the future, and will soon be getting equine jr for her too. So all the info you have been recieving I have been following as well. Good luck with your colt!





*my filly in avatar*


----------



## wingnut (Sep 22, 2009)

I too want to thank you for this post. I'm starting to believe that I need to totally re-think how we're feeding our foal. She was weaned @ 4 months and is "low man on the totem pole" in our herd right now. As a result, I think she is depressed. She is completely docile and shows no spark at all. It is quite disheartening. I'm going to change her feeding based on what I'm reading here to see if that also helps.

Off to research more info on ulcers....


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 22, 2009)

From one who is generally OCD about feeding programs - I have a 4 month old colt who got away from me in nutritional needs just last week. It only took a week and a growth spurt for him to develop a pot belly. And I didn't see it coming. Sometimes its hard to see it when you do the daily maintenance on your animals. But there he was Friday looking at me, no lustre, no spark, he wasn't running and playing anymore. But my gosh - he grew about 2 inches in a short period of time! So I have adjusted his feeding up to 1 lb. per feeding (I have ponies) and matching beet pulp and have upped his hay now too.

The point - you can be on top of your feed program, but foals and just weaned foals can sometimes catch you off guard. It was just a growth spurt and he was already showing signs of needing more nutrition.

All foals got wormed this weekend and only one that came from another farm pooped out worms. So worming was not the issue either (I worm monthly). In just 5 short days I can see improvement and he is running and playing again. It doesn't take much to pull one down.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## miniluv777 (Nov 3, 2010)

mylilgirls said:


> Yep, I think booker still has worms, he has a foul smell and I mean foul smell coming from his hind-end, he is still itchy to, ( pin worms? ) His stools are good and I have not seen any worms. He was treated for worms a month ago when he was rescued, I treated him about 10 days ago with a dose for 50lbs I didnt want to give him to much... I dont think i gave him enough. would it be ok to give him a larger dose? This is a pic from a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I think he's an absolute doll! And you're an angel for caring for him so well. I have learned a lot from this post and thank you for sharing.*


----------



## Mominis (Nov 3, 2010)

I noticed that you have said you are working with a vet on this little guy. One poster suggested, and I strongly agree, you should get a fecal egg count done on this little guy to see exactly where he stands. Good luck with him!


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 3, 2010)

Marty said:


> <a href="http://www.allivet.com/GastroGard-Rx-p/10042.htm?gclid=CLP27Mb2gZ0CFYNg2godFBJraQ" target="_blank">http://www.allivet.com/GastroGard-Rx-p/100...CFYNg2godFBJraQ</a>
> 
> I used Gastroguard with wondeful results for about 40 days. When I used it, it was a RX I had to get through my vet, not sold on the counter. Gastroguard gets rid of ulcers that are already there unlike some other ulcer meds that are only a preventitive.



Gastroguard is part of the regimen that saved my Willow this summer. Amazing stuff! There is a much cheaper form of it that you can get (if your vet carries it); Omeprazole is the medication in Gatroguard and you can get it in a suspension, not paste. I can't imagine having a big horse and having to administer that over 30 days...as each tube is close to $50! So that would be $1500! (if I had spent $1500 for that plus what I spent on vet bills this summer it would have been an $8500ish bill instead of a $7000ish bill...for two horses



) I bought 3 tubes and then switched to the suspension. Just an FYI everyone


----------



## Miniv (Nov 3, 2010)

Got a lot of advice.





It won't hurt to give him a 100 lb dose of Safeguard. Wait two weeks and give him a 100 lb. dose of ivermectin.

Feed him plenty of hay and a high protein grain....Throw in a little bit of sandclear (or the equivilent) and watch him.

You do need a vet to step in if things don't show improvement in the next couple of weeks. I'm still not ready to say he's a dwarf, but even if he is.....he still needs the same attention.

PS: Did you ever have a fecal test done? It would be worth it and it's not a lot of money.


----------



## Becky (Nov 3, 2010)

This thread is a year old, so it would be nice to hear how the little guy is doing a year later.


----------

